# Gauging Interest: Springtail/Isopod Selling



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of starting a "business" (just to sell cultures on dendroboard) to start selling both springtails and isopods. I'd get my hands on every type of both I could get... dwarf white isos, orange isos, grey striped isos, white springs, blue springs, etc. I'd just like to see what you guys think of this- It seems like there's a very high demand for both lately. Also, I've cultured both before but do you guys have any special tips, especially if I'm going to do this on a larger scale? Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there has always been a demand and as long as people keep breeding frogs, the demad will always be there in my opinion.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/61074-raising-fruit-flys-profit.html

Check out this very similiar thread.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm interested in springs and Isopoda for sure


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, I sell them on the side, and many others do.. don't quit your day job, but a couple of cultures a week is realistic.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in even for pick up.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

> Raising fruit fly's for profit?
> 
> Check out this very similiar thread.


Thanks for the feedback. I've been following that thread and it sounds like he's starting a real business there. I'm just going to do it for the hobby and to make a little money on the side.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've been following that thread and it sounds like he's starting a real business there. I'm just going to do it for the hobby and to make a little money on the side.


Or to make up a little of the money you've spent.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> Or to make up a little of the money you've spent.


That too . The startup cost shouldn't be too much though, it will just take some time to get everything going smoothly. Does anyone know where I can buy charcoal in bulk? I was thinking of using it because it will be easiest for the buyer to flood it to seed/feed.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I recommend Cowboy Charcoal from Lowe's. It is large chunks of natural charred wood. You can use the large pieces or crunch it up with a hammer. Just be sure to rinse it first, as it's rather sooty. You get a gigantic bag for like 4 bucks. 

I tried a similar product from Walmart but it had a strong smell and was much sootier.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

You would not believe the amount of people who want to buy springs on this forum. I got a culture for free from another DB person and managed to grow so many I offer them up for free plus flat shipping fee of $15 which includes a the shipping cooler and either an ice or a heat pack. I've mailed of no less than 30 of them this summer and I've never advertised or put up an ad. Word of mouth will get you a ton of sales. I didn't think there would be that much interest since $15 isn't exactly cheaper than any of the retailers but since they're in a cooler they survive summer shipping. I think bigger retailers don't use them (too expensive) so their survival rate isn't always so great. My work throws away the coolers in volume so I consider it my own version of recycling.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd have to see how much everything costs and then I'll see how much I'd charge for them. Probably like $6 for springs and $8 for isos would be a rough estimate. And then add a few more bucks for priority shipping. Cultures would be 32oz for springs and larger for Isos, possibly 2 and a half quarts. I'm still contemplating on whether to do this or not...


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Good luck with it Mitch. I say more feeders are needed in the hobby. But keep in mind Iso's reproduce way slower than springs so a larger tub of them could mean a few months easily of culturing. FF are needed in your area frequently as well. Let me know if I can help.

Michael


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

poison beauties said:


> Good luck with it Mitch. I say more feeders are needed in the hobby. But keep in mind Iso's reproduce way slower than springs so a larger tub of them could mean a few months easily of culturing. FF are needed in your area frequently as well. Let me know if I can help.
> 
> Michael


If I'm going to go through with this I'd get started asap in order to have the isos ready by the end of winter/early spring here. I'm not looking to do FF but maybe I could make cultures on demand for buyers.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've been following that thread and it sounds like he's starting a real business there. I'm just going to do it for the hobby and to make a little money on the side.


All in all it would be great if it turned into a (feeder) business then branch out into darts and other frogs and such, but for now it's a side "job". I'm not taking out 5k in loans or anything to do this. I luckily work at a job where I can work up to 60 hours (OT after 40 hrs.), and I have so lately just to fund some of the feeder supplies and whatnot. So doing it on the side can be done. Sure I have to put some OT at work, but nothing is free nowadays.



Mitch said:


> That too . The startup cost shouldn't be too much though, it will just take some time to get everything going smoothly. Does anyone know where I can buy charcoal in bulk? I was thinking of using it because it will be easiest for the buyer to flood it to seed/feed.


Start up costs so far has just been racks and the actual insects (cultures) to breed and of course their food. As it plays out I will need shipping boxes and heat packs/cold packs. I'm planning on buying quite a few cultures of isopods and springtails from a local sponsor as well as poison beauties when their available. From what I've been reading the isopods take some time to breed and have their young age into adults. Buy LOTS of cultures.....that's what I'm doing at least. 



Mitch said:


> I'd have to see how much everything costs and then I'll see how much I'd charge for them. Probably like $6 for springs and $8 for isos would be a rough estimate. And then add a few more bucks for priority shipping. Cultures would be 32oz for springs and larger for Isos, possibly 2 and a half quarts. I'm still contemplating on whether to do this or not...


That's around the prices I was going to sell mine.



poison beauties said:


> Good luck with it Mitch. I say more feeders are needed in the hobby. But keep in mind Iso's reproduce way slower than springs so a larger tub of them could mean a few months easily of culturing. FF are needed in your area frequently as well. Let me know if I can help.
> 
> Michael


Very helpful person to talk to here.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Would anyone happen to know what the fastest producing isopod sp. is?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Just to update you guys...
I'm culturing three types of springs- temperate whites, pinks, and blues in large airtight containers. Once these get going I'll start to make the cultures I'll be selling. I'll let everyone know when they can start buying 

I'm still trying to get those Isos. I'm not sure if I'll be selling them though, we'll see.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> I recommend Cowboy Charcoal from Lowe's. It is large chunks of natural charred wood. You can use the large pieces or crunch it up with a hammer. Just be sure to rinse it first, as it's rather sooty. You get a gigantic bag for like 4 bucks.
> 
> I tried a similar product from Walmart but it had a strong smell and was much sootier.


I use the same thing Frogface does and treat it the same. I like to mix it with Turface. So far I only have one test culture that is mixed turface and charcoal but it is really rocking!

My best advice is to avoid foods that can carry grain mites. This means NO fish flakes, NO oatmeal, NO baby cereal, NO rice. This leaves your best, safest food as Live or Active Bakers Yeast. Great price at Costco by the two pound bag. It's less than $4.00!! You can throw in some mushrooms now and then, too. The yeast works really great, though, and won't bring mites in.
Doug


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I use the same thing Frogface does and treat it the same. I like to mix it with Turface. So far I only have one test culture that is mixed turface and charcoal but it is really rocking!
> 
> My best advice is to avoid foods that can carry grain mites. This means NO fish flakes, NO oatmeal, NO baby cereal, NO rice. This leaves your best, safest food as Live or Active Bakers Yeast. Great price at Costco by the two pound bag. It's less than $4.00!! You can throw in some mushrooms now and then, too. The yeast works really great, though, and won't bring mites in.
> Doug


You just said EXACTLY what I'm doing. I bought the 2 lbs. of yeast at Costco and its all I feed, but I do mix Sera micron into it. I also have some mushrooms to feed occasionally. The Cowboy charcoal is also great once you crush it up to get more surface area for the springs.


----------



## Linder (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Just thought of a potentially good idea... no one steal it!

A while ago when I was setting up a new viv I had some extra leaf litter. So I stuck it in a ziplock bag, misted it, and added some springtails for the heck of it. I left it in the basement for month and when I looked at it today it was booming!

My idea is to collect leaf litter (oak, magnolia, etc.) and sterilize the leaves via boiling them, then place them in 1 gallon ziplock bags, then seed them with springs and wall-ah, seeded leaf litter. Of course the bags of "leaf litter cultures" would be booming by the time you get them so you can just go ahead and kill two birds with one stone by adding leaf litter to your tanks and also seeding your tank at the same time. 

These would also be easy to ship and would be much cheaper then a charcoal culture in a plastic container. 

Good idea? Would you guys buy seeded leaf litter?


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

It is a good idea Mitch but its been done. A few have cultured springs in leaflitter. Shredding it up works even better. Its definitely worth the sales risk for you to take on.

Michael


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha, didn't realize anyone had done it before. I'm still probably going to try it out though when things get going. Thanks


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Definitely take it on as at least a trial. I actually use lots of crushed leaf litter in my media. Your talking about using it as a seeding culture so it may take on well. Using just leaf litter for cultures though in my own experience the population of springs died down and then out after a while. The soil based and charcoal cultures last longer and sustain a better population. Keep in mind after a while in the wet bag the leafs can get pretty slimey.

Michael


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

poison beauties said:


> Definitely take it on as at least a trial. I actually use lots of crushed leaf litter in my media. Your talking about using it as a seeding culture so it may take on well. Using just leaf litter for cultures though in my own experience the population of springs died down and then out after a while. The soil based and charcoal cultures last longer and sustain a better population. Keep in mind after a while in the wet bag the leafs can get pretty slimey.
> 
> Michael


Thanks for the suggestions Michael. I'll take it all into consideration. You seem to be the real springtail expert around here haha.


----------

